# Zebralight H502 AA or the Zebralight H600



## slair76116 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going on a Safari to Kenya,

I've just bought a TN30 after the recommendations of CPF members to check out the night time game and emergency use if required.

I want to buy a floody to use around the camp and in the tent etc...

I've heard good things about the H502 but not much about the H600, Which would you recommend?

I bought 6 Panasonic 3100Mah 18650 batteries for the TN30, So I can use them with the H600 also. I don't want to be carrying a lot of extra batteries with me when I travel.

Or should I opt for a more commonly found battery type just in case like the AA of the H502?

Thank you in advance


----------



## rojos (Oct 15, 2012)

You have Panasonic 3100's already so might as well get the H600. The H502 doesn't work well with alkalines so AA being more common doesn't really help... you'll need Eneloops which means having to pack a NiMH charger in addition to your Li-ion charger. 

The beam of the H502 is best for up-close lighting and struggles with anything more than 10m away. The beam of the H600 is great for mid range lighting, acceptable for close range, and is all around more versatile.


----------



## smw1138 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would have thought alkaline AA would be fine in the H502 in an emergency as long as the brightness is kept down. It all depends on your other kit - if you have something else that requires AA (GPS, camera flash etc) then a spare pack or two of energizer lithiums would give you a flexible and lightweight energy store.

Don't forget that, if you deplete one of the 18650s, you will have lost your spare supply for the TN30 until you can recharge.


----------



## moozooh (Oct 16, 2012)

rojos said:


> The H502 doesn't work well with alkalines



Who told you that?.. I went into mountains with an alkaline inside, and it worked just fine through most of my nine-day-long trek. Sure, it's not quite as powerful on H1 setting, but that's the least useful setting anyway.

Definitely get H502.

— You can get AA primaries and NiMHs even in Kenya (a good solution to "just in case" situations), but if I were you I'd just take a few Energizer L91s (aka Ultimate Lithium). Unless you purposefully burn through them on high settings, one L91 roughly equals to one week of general operation. You would have to use up your backup 18650s otherwise, which is not a terrific idea if you wanted to do a quick swap in the TN30.
— You don't need two long-range lights with similar beam profile and color rendition, it's a lot better to diversify. A hotspot-less 120 degree beam is so much better for camping and tent illumination it's not even funny; reflector-based lights are very bad at that in general.
— H502d (high CRI daylight tint) is a definite improvement in illumination quality over H502 on all but the highest settings; H600 has no high CRI version, and the neutral white version is currently out of stock (there's a neutral LED supply problem), so you might not get it in time. I suggest not settling for cool white in a headlamp under any circumstances; the extra brightness is absolutely not worth the poor color rendition, especially at close range where you don't need those extra lumens.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 16, 2012)

smw1138 said:


> It all depends on your other kit - if you have something else that requires AA (GPS, camera flash etc) then a spare pack or two of energizer lithiums would give you a flexible and lightweight energy store.


+1!

If you've already got equipment that uses AA's, there's no reason not to get the 502, especially if your use of it is going to primarily be as a camp-light. If you want to use it for general hiking as well, I think the H600 would be the better choice for the most part.


----------



## rojos (Oct 16, 2012)

moozooh said:


> Who told you that?.. I went into mountains with an alkaline inside, and it worked just fine through most of my nine-day-long trek. Sure, it's not quite as powerful on H1 setting, but that's the least useful setting anyway. Definitely get H502.



I said that it doesn't work well with alkalines, not that it doesn't work at all. Runtimes of H502 H1, H2, and M1 modes on alkaline are about 50-60% of what they are with Eneloops. If you don't care about runtimes or plan on using the light only on the lowest modes, then I guess it doesn't matter.

To the OP, if you decide on the H600, I recommend the "F" version which is floodier. You can find a good review of it here with beamshots. And more beamshots here.


----------



## slair76116 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have nothing that uses AA battries in my kit, The only worry now is if I get the H600 like smw1138 said i will delete 1 of the 3 spare 18650's I have.

What I could do is order one new Panasonic 3300Mah 18650 to go with the H600, it's pretty expensive though.


I do like the idea of being able to get AA batteries readily virtually anywhere. Wondering if I should consider that hmm


On a side note I got a Fenix E05 R2

you know what guys, just a week ago I would have been happy with an off-shelf light. Since joingning this forum in the last 4 days I bought 6 panasonic 18650 3100Mah, a thrunite TN30 and the Fenix E05 and now looking at this zebralight

tell you what, I'm going to be the best lit guy in africa for sure


----------



## moozooh (Oct 16, 2012)

rojos said:


> I said that it doesn't work well with alkalines, not that it doesn't work at all. Runtimes of H502 H1, H2, and M1 modes on alkaline are about 50-60% of what they are with Eneloops. If you don't care about runtimes or plan on using the light only on the lowest modes, then I guess it doesn't matter.



I just don't understand why you had to word that so confusingly. Runtime-wise, H502 on an alkaline is in the same ballpark as most other 1×AA lights on an eneloop, it by no means "doesn't work well". And it'll still remain the brightest factory-produced 1×AA light, even like that.

But yes, H502 on high-capacity NiMHs or lithiums is in a completely different class where other ZL lights are the only competitors.


----------



## rojos (Oct 16, 2012)

slair76116 said:


> What I could do is order one new Panasonic 3300Mah 18650 to go with the H600, it's pretty expensive though.



You should be able to buy Sanyo 2600mah for well under $20 for a pair. Almost as good as Panasonic 3100... some people actually like the Sanyo's more because they have a flatter discharge curve. 

Just be sure not to mix and match them with the Panasonics in your TN30.

HKJ has a handy 18650 comparison guide which can be found here and an interactive comparison tool here.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 17, 2012)

slair76116 said:


> I have nothing that uses AA battries in my kit, The only worry now is if I get the H600 like smw1138 said i will delete 1 of the 3 spare 18650's I have.
> 
> What I could do is order one new Panasonic 3300Mah 18650 to go with the H600, it's pretty expensive though.
> 
> ...



If you're not using anything else with AA's, while they do have some advantages, trying to add them in to your kit is only going to create bloat and increase incompatibility. I'd avoid them then, if I where in your shoes. I'd say you should go with the H600Fw then, again, if your primary use is going to be as a camp and/or task light. If you think you're going to be in a situation where you might need some throw, then get the regular 600w. 

I've had nothing but good luck with AW protected cells; they're all I've ever bought, as I've never felt the need to go to another brand. I don't know if they have a 3300 unit available now, but they do have a 3100 unit. All the 18650's I've got are 2600's and 2900's and I've never had any issues with them. Great cells, and definitely worth the money.

You might want to look at some of the Spark headlamps as well, like the ST6-460nw. It doesn't have the same high end as the Zebra, but it has a T body design with the emitter protruding forward from the body of the light. While I don't have one of their 18650 models, I do have one of their AA headlamps (the ST5-190nw), and find they work much better if I have to wear a hat or cap, because their body design results in less cut-off of the beam profile when wearing one over a hat or cap. They also work better under a hood for the same reason. In those situations, the functionality of the Zebras takes a serious hit because of how badly their beam angle is restricted, and it also creates more interfering glare. The Sparks lack a true moonlight mode though, which is one thing I love about my Zebras.


----------



## rojos (Oct 17, 2012)

B0wz3r said:


> I've had nothing but good luck with AW protected cells; they're all I've ever bought, as I've never felt the need to go to another brand. I don't know if they have a 3300 unit available now, but they do have a 3100 unit. All the 18650's I've got are 2600's and 2900's and I've never had any issues with them. Great cells, and definitely worth the money.



AW's are indeed excellent cells and were totally worth the money back when they were among the few Sanyo and Panasonic based protected cells around. But these days there are a slew of alternatives that use those same Sanyo and Panasonic cells and use high quality IC's and cost less. I feel like that in the past the high cost of AW, Redilast, and other high end cells was a barrier to entry for many people that wanted to get into 18650 lights. It's nice that that is less of a concern these days with the newer less expensive alternatives.


----------



## slair76116 (Oct 19, 2012)

So all you guys say get the H600 if I don't have anything else that uses AA right?

doing the buy tonight after I get your votes

I'm leaning towards the more readily avialable AA batteries over my 18650. is the H600 a lot better than the H502's? boob question


----------



## rojos (Oct 19, 2012)

Get the H600F if, in addition to reading and looking for stuff in a tent, you want to use it to walk around a bit.

Get the H502 if you want to use it for reading and looking for stuff in a tent and do not plan to walk with it.


----------



## Buckley (Oct 19, 2012)

Gents, you are missing the obvious and standard CPF solution here: Get both!

Seriously, both the H502 and H600 each have functionality that the other doesn't. Further, when going into the bush, I do not see how a bit of redundancy can be a bad thing.


----------



## Vario (Oct 19, 2012)

It's even simpler
Inside: h502
Outside: H600
I have both.

What are you going to do in Kenya?


----------



## slair76116 (Oct 19, 2012)

you guys can some times be just confusing...I have no idea what to get anymore...

Will the H502 be enough light to get out of the tent to walk to the camp toilet ?

I'm going on Safari


----------



## markr6 (Oct 19, 2012)

slair76116 said:


> you guys can some times be just confusing...I have no idea what to get anymore...
> 
> Will the H502 be enough light to get out of the tent to walk to the camp toilet ?
> 
> I'm going on Safari



Sure it will work, just not the best choice for hiking at night and throwing light. I know some people that use it for running at night, but I prefer more throw. I have the H502 and H51. You'll probably want to burn the 502 at one of the higher settings to make up for it's lack of throw. It puts out a ton of light, so something simple like walking to the toilet at night is no problem whatsoever.

They are both so good at what they were designed to be used for, it's hard not to get both!


----------



## Stefano (Oct 19, 2012)

slair76116 said:


> you guys can some times be just confusing...I have no idea what to get anymore...
> 
> Will the H502 be enough light to get out of the tent to walk to the camp toilet ?
> 
> I'm going on Safari



Of course!
I own 2 H502 and I am very satisfied, it's perfect for work, walk around the house .. H502 combined with a torch that allows you to see far away is the perfect combination.
In my daily walk sometimes only port H600, but often change and use H502 and keep a Fenix ​​PD32 if I need to see far.
H502 allows you to see clearly what is happening on the sides of your visual ;-)
If I walk through a camp site I think H502 is perfect.
Translated with google translator


----------



## moozooh (Oct 19, 2012)

H502 puts out a ton of light indeed. Don't be confused by comparing it to H600; most LED headlamps couldn't produce over 100 lm until two years ago, and it wasn't such a big deal because even 100 lm is a lot of light when used for a correct purpose. If you're just walking around at night, you don't need much at all. 40 lm on H502d roughly translates to comfortably seeing some 3–4 meters ahead and about 1–1.5 meters to either side in complete darkness. (Personally, I never really needed more for anything I'd done with it, as I also had a thrower light for farsight, which you will also have, as the TN30.) Max setting on H502 is 280 lm, which is several times brighter and is plenty enough to flood a large room with light; draw your conclusions.


----------



## Vario (Oct 19, 2012)

Get the h600 and dont look back. you are guaranteed enough power and runtime. If you buy the 502 you still need batts and charger. You already have 18650s. Cant go wrong with the 600. Youll see the tigers coming to chomp you from far. 

Get the H600. Just do it.


----------



## slair76116 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm getting the H502, 

the logic behind
I have the power with TN30
I want the versatility and availability of AA
I want to keep the spare 3 18650 for my TN30

while I'm writing this I'm doubting my-self, ok if I'm not happy with this I can always buy the H600 later.

Hi my name is mike and I'm new a tochaholic:candle:


----------



## rojos (Oct 20, 2012)

slair76116 said:


> I want the versatility and availability of AA



Now you have additional choices. H502, H502d, H502c, H51, H51w, H51c, H51F, H51Fw, H51Fc. I recommend the H51Fc.


----------



## slair76116 (Oct 20, 2012)

slair76116 said:


> I'm getting the H502,
> 
> the logic behind
> I have the power with TN30
> ...



And I ended up buying the H600 lol....Something about 200 vs 750


----------



## Flugbolaget (Oct 20, 2012)

If I'd go to Kenya on a safari I would bring a high cri lamp. You will probably never have to worry about larger animals some distance away, the ones I'd worry about and like to see are the small brownish animals. We're talking snakes, spiders and scorpions, although the most dangerous will be the mosquitoes. For spotting brownish animals high cri is better. For throw the H600 is good, for my tent or that midnight stroll to the toilets I'd bring my H51c.


----------



## duckear (Oct 27, 2012)

I used my 502 in Botswana on safari this past spring. Perfect for walking around camp.


----------



## jenskh (Oct 29, 2012)

I have the H51W and today the H600W arrived in the mail;-)
I am also planning to buy the H502 when I can get the W version, but I have one worry. When at a camp site, I usually angle my H51W down a bit to avoid shining the light into the eyes of my companions, and that works well. If I do that with a 502, I guess I will throw light on my own nose, and still into the eyes of my friends. Any experiences or comments to that.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 29, 2012)

B0wz3r said:


> +1!
> 
> If you've already got equipment that uses AA's, there's no reason not to get the 502, especially if your use of it is going to primarily be as a camp-light. If you want to use it for general hiking as well, I think the H600 would be the better choice for the most part.



+2

I also agree. A few times on longer hiking trips (the AT) used AAs from my GPS for the headlamp. Also hiked off trail to gas station for alkaline batteries in the past after a few long night hikes sucked me dry.


----------



## Stefano (Oct 29, 2012)

jenskh said:


> I have the H51W and today the H600W arrived in the mail;-)
> I am also planning to buy the H502 when I can get the W version, but I have one worry. When at a camp site, I usually angle my H51W down a bit to avoid shining the light into the eyes of my companions, and that works well. If I do that with a 502, I guess I will throw light on my own nose, and still into the eyes of my friends. Any experiences or comments to that.



I have 502 cool white (260 lumen) when you're around people keep the power low (L1 or L2)
Until now I used H502 mode L1 (2,7 lm) - M1 (50 lm) or M2 (25 lm) 
I rarely used the H2 level (160 lm)
High level (260) only serves to impress people.
I think this Zebra is one of the best purchases I've ever made.

(Translated with Google translator)


----------



## slair76116 (Oct 31, 2012)

The H600 arrived at my brothers house in the USA.

My father put the Panasonic 3100's in the light and clicked it but it didn't work , I'm working in the middle-east so I asked them to ship me the light from the US. He measured the voltage in the Panasonic and its at 3.7V. He also said that one side of the 18650 is bigger so the light only fits one way into the torch. (ive never seen a 18650 before so I guess he is right.)

could I have got a defective unit? is there a special way to start the light the first time ? this really screws up my plans


----------



## moozooh (Oct 31, 2012)

Things you want to check up before sending it for a replacement:

1) fully charge the battery—if it shows 3.7 without any load, it doesn't mean it'll show the same under 3-something amps (the turbo mode that is turned on by clicking the light);
2) make sure the tailcap is fully tightened and there's no lube or debris on the contact rim—if there is, it should be cleaned off;
3) see if the light turns on by holding the button rather than clicking it.

If none of this works, yes, it appears your unit is indeed defective.


----------



## rojos (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like a contact issue. Either the positive end of the battery isn't making contact or the tailcap isn't making contact with the body.


----------



## slair76116 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys, 

the battery was checked and was showing 3.7v but didn't check it under load, did try clicks and keeping it pressed nothing anyways

I sent it and got a replacement. And this one works like a charm

It's the best light I've every owned in terms of everyday use.

LOVE IT!

only wish I got the other version, my light is very well for the lack of a better word white! I wish it was a bit yellow I think the colors are better in that.

but again thanks for the recommendation! LOVE THE LIGHT!


----------



## Font size (Nov 15, 2012)

Why?


rojos said:


> The H502 doesn't work well with alkalines so AA being more common doesn't really help... you'll need Eneloops which means having to pack a NiMH charger ..


Why doesn't the H502 work well with alkaline.?


----------

